# Surprise on 3rd



## AprilandJuly

35 year old mom of two amazing little men. 7 and 4. Just found out about new addition. Scared because of my age and situation, but blessed at the same time.

I stay at home mostly and work on an organic farm. (my youngest has multiple food allergies.) 

<3


----------



## BubbasMomma

Aww how lovely! Congrats on your news! How far on are you? x

Oh and welcome aboard ;) x


----------



## AprilandJuly

Hi and thank you! I am 10 weeks approx. due date is July 4th. No one knows yet accept for Daddy and my sister. And now all of you! Thank you for the reply. I am pretty shy and not sure how to interact on here. :)


----------



## KiaMaria88

Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## AprilandJuly

:blush: I am pretty shy, but am so happy to have found a place of comfort. I have been helped much on this site so far. Hope I can help support others as well. :winkwink:


----------



## Quackquack99

Welcome :)


----------



## storm4mozza

welcome and congralations :happydance: x


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------

